# HDMI or USb via OTG



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi guys,
I would like to put an Android system in the car, I am searching info on the web, assuming of course, that I am looking ONLY to get a digital signal to send into a DSP. 
There are a lot of cheap HDMI to TOSLINK and USB to TOSLINK devices on the market, but something still is not clear, my questions are:

1) Does the tablets manipulate the audio signal before get out thru HDMi or USB? I mean they use internal (and poor quality) DAC, then convert in digital again or the signal go straight in digital? 

2)Those cheap converter do make digital-to-digital conversion without loss quality or have internal (and poor quality) DAC then convert again in optical signal? 

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

if you are looking for a hifi way to get music to a DSP, I would look elsewhere.

plenty of higher end MP3 players that have onboard optical connectors.

The fiio X5 III comes to mind.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

mark3004 said:


> 1) Does the tablets manipulate the audio signal before get out thru HDMi or USB? I mean they use internal (and poor quality) DAC, then convert in digital again or the signal go straight in digital?


no



mark3004 said:


> 2)Those cheap converter do make digital-to-digital conversion without loss quality or have internal (and poor quality) DAC then convert again in optical signal?


no

Also, I'm convinced worrying about a DAC is a problem from yesteryear.


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

minbari said:


> if you are looking for a hifi way to get music to a DSP, I would look elsewhere.
> 
> plenty of higher end MP3 players that have onboard optical connectors.
> 
> The fiio X5 III comes to mind.


I don't think so.
If we can get digital source from a tablet, where is the difference compared with a player that cost almost the price of a DSP?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

mark3004 said:


> I don't think so.
> If we can get digital source from a tablet, where is the difference compared with a player that cost almost the price of a DSP?


marketing


----------



## Hohn.Ian (Feb 10, 2018)

anybody considered a bluetooth reciever and call it a wrap? I had my headunit stolen few months ago and didnt havr the cash to replace, so threw in my nextbook flexx 11.6 tablet. Made a slider mount. Sure, youll need the micro for power and whatnot on the tablet but thats it. At the amp, I just hardwired the reciever to the guts of a usb cirgarette outlet plug, and then to the remote turn-on for its 5v, and then the L and R outputs to the L and R inputs. Kept it all inside the amp and youd never know. The tablet connects automatically when you get in the car.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I have used an OTG for my samsung tablet so that I could charge it at the same time I listened to it. I used Onkyo hiFi Player. It output USB audio to the iFi DAC. It has great sound quality and works without any hiccups.


----------



## Hohn.Ian (Feb 10, 2018)

CDT FAN said:


> I have used an OTG for my samsung tablet so that I could charge it at the same time I listened to it. I used Onkyo hiFi Player. It output USB audio to the iFi DAC. It has great sound quality and works without any hiccups.


you lucked out my friend. OTG "host" mode is a newer advent. I went through 3 tablets in an effort to fibd one that would work for this application. Bought an SDR for am/fm. all that. but that firat onw was a,samsung 10.1, and it wouldnt charge and output music at the same time. wasnt even an option. so sold for a loss and bought rca with windows 10, butwindows doesnt (or didnt) even have a car app then. then there was a nextbook flexx11, an asus, and on and on. Its veen about 6 months....but for overall ease of install...and for the money, a simple bluetooth reciever dongle with a 3.5mm to rca cable and straight to the inputs on the amp. Or solder it up inside the amp itself. $10, and youll only have 1 connector to fool with for charging.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

CDT FAN said:


> I have used an OTG for my samsung tablet so that I could charge it at the same time I listened to it. I used Onkyo hiFi Player. It output USB audio to the iFi DAC. It has great sound quality and works without any hiccups.


Which Samsung tablet and OTG cable are you using? I have a Galaxy Tab A (the one with the S-Pen) that I had hoped to replace my 2012 Nexus 7 with. However, it won't charge at the same time as being a USB host (I have a USB hub, with a USB-DAC, Flash Drive, Steering wheel controls etc.). I even went so far as to remove the back of the tablet to see if I could bypass the battery, but the SM-P580 uses a ribbon cable instead of some regular wires so I could not tap into them with the power supply.

For me not being able to charge at the same time as host USB devices made it a non starter. Kind of a pain really as it would be a nice upgrade to the Nexus 7.


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

naiku said:


> Which Samsung tablet and OTG cable are you using? I have a Galaxy Tab A (the one with the S-Pen) that I had hoped to replace my 2012 Nexus 7 with. However, it won't charge at the same time as being a USB host (I have a USB hub, with a USB-DAC, Flash Drive, Steering wheel controls etc.). I even went so far as to remove the back of the tablet to see if I could bypass the battery, but the SM-P580 uses a ribbon cable instead of some regular wires so I could not tap into them with the power supply.
> 
> For me not being able to charge at the same time as host USB devices made it a non starter. Kind of a pain really as it would be a nice upgrade to the Nexus 7.


I had same concern. The only one tablet that works both charge and OTG is nexus 7 so far. 
Instead I have a samsung S2 8 working in APTX HD bluetooth protocol, and Oasis receiver do the same. Plus 256Gb microsd, so the USB works for charging purpose only!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

mark3004 said:


> I had same concern. The only one tablet that works both charge and OTG is nexus 7 so far.
> Instead I have a samsung S2 8 working in APTX HD bluetooth protocol, and Oasis receiver do the same. Plus 256Gb microsd, so the USB works for charging purpose only!


I have debated picking up a 2013 Nexus 7 to replace my 2012 version, just because I know it will work. Really would like to find something newer though, but so far I am having no luck with anything. 

Might grab my sons LG G-Pad 8.3 to try at some point, it has both a micro USB and a full size USB (I think it also has a Micro SD slot) so might work with charge and OTG. Biggest issue then is that I think the USB slots are on opposite ends which makes fitment a little tight, that is assuming it works.


----------



## Hohn.Ian (Feb 10, 2018)

naiku said:


> CDT FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I have used an OTG for my samsung tablet so that I could charge it at the same time I listened to it. I used Onkyo hiFi Player. It output USB audio to the iFi DAC. It has great sound quality and works without any hiccups.
> ...


The Samsung, if i recall was indeed the Tab A. the 10.1 inch. A nice tablet to be sure. But the 30-pin port made it a pain. i had to order OTG cables..and in the end, you could only jam till its battery died. and again, the voyager 2. 

Now, Ive got the Nextbook Flexx 11.6 with an android emulator to run android apps. as such, its stricktly car use due to the partitions. If someone has a better suggestion, Im all ears. Ears, and,not dollars given all the money I blew figuring it out myself. 

The bluetooth dongles are a revelation. Right on the shelf at walmart. And with those, you dont have to worry about the battery as long as tour playlists are stored on the device. With a better tablet that charges and can hoat simultaniously, you can run a y cable to a USB hub. Into that, plug an SDR USB dongle, an aux extention run out to an in dash input jack, and all the flashdrives you want. I think,i had a card reader once. Had the hub in the glovebox and the antenna for the sdr on the back window. Its a work in progress, but the BT dongles are the sh**


----------



## Hohn.Ian (Feb 10, 2018)

Hohn.Ian said:


> naiku said:
> 
> 
> > CDT FAN said:
> ...


Dont forget the USB HUB option. Just get creative with the wiring and some cigarette lighter adapters for your 5v. you CAN whittle it down to using one port, then just have the slider dock. once aomeone starts wireless chargin, its ON. metal plate on the back of the tab, a formfitted endenture in the dash, and a couple neodinium magnet and youre in the game. the tab would just be a wireless remote


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hohn.Ian said:


> The Samsung, if i recall was indeed the Tab A. the 10.1 inch. A nice tablet to be sure. But the 30-pin port made it a pain. i had to order OTG cables..and in the end, you could only jam till its battery died. and again, the voyager 2.


Ah yeah my Tab A is the newer one that just has a micro USB port, that's the problem with 99% of them though, OTG works fine but not OTG and charging. No idea what it is about the Nexus 7 that enables it, but I wish more tablets worked with it. Not being able to charge the battery while driving and using OTG is a deal breaker, especially if wanting to listen to music and run Waze for example. 



Hohn.Ian said:


> Im all ears. Ears, and,not dollars given all the money I blew figuring it out myself.


Haha I hear you on this, I could have likely spent about half what I did getting my Nexus 7 up and running if I knew what to buy rather than trial and error. 




Hohn.Ian said:


> Dont forget the USB HUB option. Just get creative with the wiring and some cigarette lighter adapters for your 5v. you CAN whittle it down to using one port, then just have the slider dock. once aomeone starts wireless chargin, its ON. metal plate on the back of the tab, a formfitted endenture in the dash, and a couple neodinium magnet and youre in the game. the tab would just be a wireless remote


I use a USB hub, it's a powered hub with 8 ports, did have a 4 port hub but wanted more. Typically I have a flash drive, Joycon (steering wheel controls), USB-DAC and an SDR radio dongle plugged in. 

I use a DCDC-USB for power, at the time was the most reliable option around although there are cheaper options now. It typically increases my battery percentage by about 5% in 15 minutes of driving. 

Now, where did my son put that G-pad....


----------



## Hohn.Ian (Feb 10, 2018)

if youll give me a few to lay out some extra parts on the floor in a schematic, then throw some arrows and whatnot on the photo, I can give you what IVE found to be the most straightforward hardware solution. That is to say, for the tablets IVE had. 

Keep in mind, that far as I know, Im the younveat person ever fired from NASA, and Im an artist now. So some might call my tech know-how sketchy these 15 years later. Ahhhh, but there was a time when they didnt make dual core processors but i had me one after a good bit of playin around with taxpayer money.

There are also bound to be more straightforward ways to accomplish some of the same tasks, but for the money... screw it. Clue: if you havent got host charging, you can always augment your tablets battery CAPACITY with a few extra batteries (i use a Schumacher Red Fuel jump pack lipo. added benefit of jumping your own car with a switch or running the tab without charge for a month) , a dremel, and some of my new fav product - copper tape


----------



## Hohn.Ian (Feb 10, 2018)

and btw....is the nexus 7 STILL considered rhe most install-friendly tablet as far as you know? googling it wont get you $***


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hohn.Ian said:


> and btw....is the nexus 7 STILL considered rhe most install-friendly tablet as far as you know? googling it wont get you $***


In my research, yes, still by far the easiest to get installed. Crazy that no other tablet really comes close to it for simplicity of installation, it's partly why I am still running my 2012 Nexus.


----------



## Souths1der (Aug 27, 2014)

I've tried with my Samsung S8 and then the S9 that replaced it and can't find a solution. I did find one OTG cable that charged and played music, but it introduced so much noise it was uselsss. I don't want to drop another $150 for the BT module for my Helix, I already spent that for the HEC-HD. Very disappointing Android.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

It's very frustrating, to me OTG + charging is something severely lacking. At this point I don't even know that I want to bother modifying my center console to try and fit another tablet and may just start looking into DD head units for when my Nexus 7 dies. 

Was just looking again finding nothing, I did see that the Samsung Galaxy Tab A (SM-T380N) says it has up to 153 hours of music play time, obviously that is going to be in ideal conditions, screen off etc. While not ideal, especially in the case on a road trip for example where I might also want to be using GPS, it could work out that I could just bring it inside and charge it once a week or as needed. 

But, I don't want to spend $200 on a tablet only to find that it does not even work with audio over OTG (as a previous Samsung tablet did that I tried) and then have to return it or try to sell it.


----------



## Hohn.Ian (Feb 10, 2018)

Souths1der said:


> I've tried with my Samsung S8 and then the S9 that replaced it and can't find a solution. I did find one OTG cable that charged and played music, but it introduced so much noise it was uselsss. I don't want to drop another $150 for the BT module for my Helix, I already spent that for the HEC-HD. Very disappointing Android.


$150!? WHAT!? Okay, i know that Im no audiophile....but i cant tell the difference between the $9 BT module at Walmart and the Harman Kardon my buddy has. I used a friends Oscilliscope...and it couldnt either. Just slap a 3.5mm to RCA cable ($2.99) in the side and plug the RCAs into your amp input. For the 5v, run a line from a 12v ignition source(or anywhere for that matter, and rig it to the tip of your cheapest USB car charger. and a ground to the spring loaded clips on the chargers side. Boom. In the game.

As for an OTG cable boys....seriously? Lets step this game up, we dont need to BUY those anymore do we? whats the model number if your having trouble splicing one up. Ill have a crack. 

Im selling my 11.6" Windiws 10 NOW, askibg $50 on letgo juat so i can get an android. Freaking rediculoua the stuff ive to through (though also learned) trying to do this. solved everything but the proper app


----------



## Souths1der (Aug 27, 2014)

Hohn.Ian said:


> $150!? WHAT!? Okay, i know that Im no audiophile....but i cant tell the difference between the $9 BT module at Walmart and the Harman Kardon my buddy has. I used a friends Oscilliscope...and it couldnt either. Just slap a 3.5mm to RCA cable ($2.99) in the side and plug the RCAs into your amp input. For the 5v, run a line from a 12v ignition source(or anywhere for that matter, and rig it to the tip of your cheapest USB car charger. and a ground to the spring loaded clips on the chargers side. Boom. In the game.
> 
> As for an OTG cable boys....seriously? Lets step this game up, we dont need to BUY those anymore do we? whats the model number if your having trouble splicing one up. Ill have a crack.
> 
> Im selling my 11.6" Windiws 10 NOW, askibg $50 on letgo juat so i can get an android. Freaking rediculoua the stuff ive to through (though also learned) trying to do this. solved everything but the proper app


LOL. I'm talking about the Helix Bluetooth card/module for the DSP, not some dongle.


----------



## Hohn.Ian (Feb 10, 2018)

Souths1der said:


> Hohn.Ian said:
> 
> 
> > $150!? WHAT!? Okay, i know that Im no audiophile....but i cant tell the difference between the $9 BT module at Walmart and the Harman Kardon my buddy has. I used a friends Oscilliscope...and it couldnt either. Just slap a 3.5mm to RCA cable ($2.99) in the side and plug the RCAs into your amp input. For the 5v, run a line from a 12v ignition source(or anywhere for that matter, and rig it to the tip of your cheapest USB car charger. and a ground to the spring loaded clips on the chargers side. Boom. In the game.
> ...


whats the difference? 


I mean. i hear ya on compression and stuff....?But as far as getting in your car, it pairs with your phone, speakers make noise BOOMBOOM- kinda difference. Or better yet, whats the $200 difference?


----------



## TryDoingSomethingNew (Jul 20, 2016)

mark3004 said:


> Hi guys,
> 1) Does the tablets manipulate the audio signal before get out thru HDMi or USB? I mean they use internal (and poor quality) DAC, then convert in digital again or the signal go straight in digital?
> 
> 2)Those cheap converter do make digital-to-digital conversion without loss quality or have internal (and poor quality) DAC then convert again in optical signal?


Hi, I've done quite a bit of testing, experimenting, researching, and more for getting the ideal setup for my idea (bit-perfect passthrough to my Alpine PXA-H800, with 5.1 capability when needed).

Here are the answers to your questions:

1) The answer is, "It depends." If you're using an app like Viper for audio effects/enhancement, EQing, etc, or if the app has some type of audio custom modification, then the answer is yes.

Generally, speaking, the audio stream is not modified and can be bit-perfect if desired. 

However, that doesn't apply to Bluetooth, as remember that Bluetooth uses a compression algorithm between the sender & receiver (even with APT-X, which I have, but does sound very nice) and reduces fidelity a bit.

If you're using an Android device and a USB-to-TOSLINK or coax adapter, later versions of Android unfortunately DO "upscale" the bitrate sent to the USB adapter, but no DAC is involved.

In that case, what actually happens depends on the particular device & Android build. Unfortunately Android builds aren't standardized much, if at all, when it comes to audio.

Using an HDMI audio extractor as I've done can give unmodified digital audio output, uncompressed if you want. In that case, you're looking for "passthrough" ability, and it's the same situation as home theater audio even if you are only using stereo and not 5.1 surround.

• For 5.1 sound also, you'll need an HDMI audio extractor that "handshakes" as a home theater receiver and lets the Android device see a surround-capable receiver. Monoprice has a great one I've tested and is below $50.

• I would avoid the cheaper HDMI audio extractors. They'll do the job, but a lot of times you don't know how they'll behave. Low-end devices have ****ty specs or aren't clear at all about their important details.

*Why does HDMI "handshaking" matter? (CEC device communication)*

Media players you can use on Android (and other platforms) now won't allow optimal audio passthrough via HDMI unless they "see" a device that appears to be a surround decoder receiver, which is what I have tested successfully in MX Player, Kodi, and VLC Media Player.

Without it, most can only pass standard/lower-bit rate 2.0 stereo sound. *Some media player apps won't support passthrough at all without it.*

But if you only want stereo sound, you can get by with a standard HDMI audio extractor.

----------------------------------
_if you are looking for a hifi way to get music to a DSP, I would look elsewhere. plenty of higher end MP3 players that have onboard optical connectors._

I don't agree. Few are an all-in-one solution as they can't play formats like an Android device can, including non-lossy audio formats.

.MP3 is a lossy format. Also, this avoids having to convert formats and then copy over to the device. 

It's much less hassle to just be able to play the original file with in better quality, too.

-----------------------------------

So essentially, you can use a USB-to-optical adapter (I've tested the Nexus 7 with this) but it requires a tablet/phone with OTG support, and may not work right without removing/re-inserting it once power is removed.

The Nexus 7 has custom ROM support for these things and that's why it's a great choice for car audio.

You can alternatively use an Android device as I've done, like my older Sony phone w/ MHL (mini HDMI) or a tablet w/ HDMI, which is hard to find.

I've discovered the Nvidia Shield tablet works well for an Android media player with digital passthrough.

-------------------------------------

Currently I am using a very nice home Bose Bluetooth receiver wired with a 30-minute self-off circuit. I use the TOSLINK digital connection to my Alpine DSP. 

Pure digital signal all the way to the back from my phone. Sounds great, until I get the tablet installed and have a perfect signal to the back. 

FYI, It's also possible to use an external touchscreen in later Android versions (I tested this, too, but I'll be trying a bit more also).

I hope this helps.


----------



## TryDoingSomethingNew (Jul 20, 2016)

> _but i cant tell the difference between the $9 BT module at Walmart and the Harman Kardon my buddy has. I used a friends Oscilliscope...and it couldnt either. _

The lower-end Bluetooth receivers have issues with using cheap chipsets. I've tested them vs far better options (Bose and Belkin high-fidelity receivers).

There was a *huge* difference in quality and I could definitely hear it. I've got a Bose model now with APT-X support, and it sounds great.

The Bluetooth decompression used in lower-end models isn't as good as the higher-end models. Cheaper units, like other electronic devices, tend to often use the same lower-end parts, whereas the more expensive ones use better Burr Brown or other ICs.

What I found with the lower-end Bluetooth receivers, also, were issues with playback, noise artifacts between tracks in Pandora and Spotify, and all kinds of odd problems you don't expect. 

I haven't had a single problem like that with the Belkin or Bose units. Also they have better DACs inside if you're using the RCA outputs.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TryDoingSomethingNew said:


> I've discovered the Nvidia Shield tablet works well for an Android media player with digital passthrough.


How is the Nvidia Shield with OTG + charging though? Sure the mini HDMI can be used for the audio, but unless it can also support a USB flash drive, steering wheel controls etc it becomes difficult to use in a car. Although, I believe the Shield tablet has a MicroSD slot, so that rules out the flash drive, using HDMI would I believe negate the need for a USB-DAC, so then it's just the steering wheel controls (Joycon) that need to be plugged in via USB. 

Looking further into it though, I wonder if it is possible to simply remove the battery from the Shield and hard wire it to a power supply in the car. 

https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Nvidia+Shield+Tablet+Battery+Replacement/50117

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1053230/shield-tablet/replacing-your-battery-in-2018-/

Not sure what the green and white wires are for, but I wonder if you could solder the red and black wires to a power supply in the car. It certainly removes the possibility of the battery overhearing while mounted in a car, constant power and leaves both the USB and HDMI plugs open.


----------



## TryDoingSomethingNew (Jul 20, 2016)

naiku said:


> How is the Nvidia Shield with OTG + charging though? Sure the mini HDMI can be used for the audio, but unless it can also support a USB flash drive, steering wheel controls etc it becomes difficult to use in a car. Although, I believe the Shield tablet has a MicroSD slot, so that rules out the flash drive, using HDMI would I believe negate the need for a USB-DAC, so then it's just the steering wheel controls (Joycon) that need to be plugged in via USB.


The charging is good, and I've tested Auto Sleeper to turn the tablet off with the ignition. I'm not concerned about steering wheel controls as I normally use the touchscreen and my car doesn't have wheel controls, so I can't really say as far as that is concerned.

Not that steering wheel controls would help with MX Player, Kodi, and etc anyway.

Also I'll likely be using an external touchscreen as well and mirror the tablet, which so far has tested to be possible.

Yes, you should be able to remove the battery if you like and power it directly, but likely mine will be dockable like others have done and I can just remove it from my RAM Mount tablet holder as I have USB & HDMI connectors fixed in place to make it simple. 

I haven't decided about a more permanent mount, as I'd ideally like to mirror the tablet to the permanent touch display and just hide the tablet.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hmmm I might have to look into a Shield Tablet to replace my Nexus 7, especially if I can either use OTG + Charging at the same time or better yet hard wire the battery for direct power. For me steering wheel controls are an absolute must, primarily I am using them with Poweramp (volume, play, pause, track forward/back) but I am fairly confident they will be simple to set up on the Shield. 

I think for now I am going to grab the dimensions of the Shield tablet and see how much modification will be needed to my Nexus mount to fit the Shield (I made a fiberglass tray that the Nexus sits in, a trim ring then magnetically snaps over the front to make it look factory). Assuming it will fit, and I see no reason it won't, I have seen a 10" iPad mounted in the same dash, just had to relocate some controls, then it's just checking into the battery removal some more and going from there.


----------



## TryDoingSomethingNew (Jul 20, 2016)

naiku said:


> Hmmm I might have to look into a Shield Tablet to replace my Nexus 7, especially if I can either use OTG + Charging at the same time or better yet hard wire the battery for direct power. For me steering wheel controls are an absolute must, primarily I am using them with Poweramp (volume, play, pause, track forward/back) but I am fairly confident they will be simple to set up on the Shield.
> 
> I think for now I am going to grab the dimensions of the Shield tablet and see how much modification will be needed to my Nexus mount to fit the Shiel



Sure, sounds good. There are some RAM Mount tablet cups that fit the ends of the Shield tablet essentially perfectly and I have the part number for those. They can be used in custom mounting situations as they're sold separately.

The Shield is still popular despite being out of production and is often found on eBay or Swappa.com. 

I plan to custom mount it (or the external touchscreen) slightly above my stock/aftermarket radio location, rather than inside the dash.

Although this isn't Android or on a tablet, projects like this might potentially open ideas for the steering wheel control interface solution etc.: Carberry.it

I tried the Nexus 7 but sold it after discovering that USB limits what I get get in terms of digital audio out when USB is used. 

Android USB DAC adapters are generally limited to stereo and audio is upscaled after a certain Android release. However, HDMI makes full passthrough possible and I've tested it successfully.


----------



## Hohn.Ian (Feb 10, 2018)

i love how everyones getting in on this. How I wish a conversqtion such as this had popped up on a google search when Id first started.

For the guys just joining us, I began an overhaul of the interior of my truck nearpy two years ago, beginning qith the steering wheel cover. Unfortunatly, a year and a half later, mt truck was on blocks with a blown motor, tranny, and missing the keys thanka to local shops. So, I was then stranded in a new town 700 mikes from home where i knew no one, and now had to ride. Luckily, an elderly relative whod been impressed that id worked my @$$ off starting age 10, to buy that truck myself new in 99 when I was 15, and never owned or driven another civilian vehicle.....gifted me a 96 Camry with 90k miles on it. It seems her son was the one who "borrowed" aaid truck while I was overseas, taking it from 13k miles to 260k miles. but i digress....

So, swithching the intended focal point if the build to the Camry had its own challenges, which took enough attention that I hadnt looked into the tablet idea well enoughw. Samsung Galaxy Tab A 10.1" with the 30-pin port, RCA Voyager 10", Lenovo 8", and now....the Nextbook Flexx 11.6".All had ine feature or another that made the install unworkable, from host mode, to just being a S*****Y tablet (cough*RCA*). The Flexx I LOVE, not only because it was $3 in a thrift store bwcause the LCD connector had popped off inside. SCORE. But windowz lack of a decent dashboard app is a deal breaker, also. Im not writing custom ROMs at this point, or partitioning, or hooking it to whatever the hell ia was Marvin the Martian was always lookin for....so, a place where guys who have succeeded or at least gave it hell, can chime in with little compatibility and workaround issues thwyve discovered. Im hoping we can keep the rocket scientists off of here *cough* and keep it simple. its for the Layman. Guys who need a quick list of options....not how to attenuate a wifi signal using a tripod mounted flux capacitor. Thats what irritated me in my hunt, having to sort through what looked like dissertations to get to anything practically useful. so how bout it?

Anyway. new news. I didnt trade the Flexx, bu5 found a gey on Letgo whos got one and seems open to a trade for some hardware for a NAS build. Wants a SFF enclosure. Shooot....its gotta be a trick. Ill give him something with LEDs, water cooled, and more acrylic than their mamas nails. Its the 16GB...but hey, thats what docks are for. Same one that SDR reciever, car performance bluetooth reciever, and Aux inputs are plugge into.


----------



## Hohn.Ian (Feb 10, 2018)

I use a Bluetooth Reciever about the side of a little box of matches. Has a micro USB input for the 5v that it wants, and a 3.5mm output for the 2 channel audio. For some time I have had a 12v cigarette lighter charge adapter to convert the cars 12v to the 5v, then a short USB to MICRO USB into the Reciever. Plus a short AUX to RCA cable, and into my amp and later on into a DSP. So coupled with a magnetic mount inset into the upper center console, and a tablet with wireless charge if capability, I don’t have to plug in sh**.

That’s for a $10 Reciever. Pay a little more and you can get the transmitter (another itty bitty box) and the Reciever both. Double that, and use a DOUBLE usb cigarette charger, and I suppose you could have 4 channel audio.... the possibilities are endless.sub channel, ect


----------

